# ETSX 50: Wer kennt sich mit den Schwingenlagern aus`?



## Laptop-Harry (23. August 2008)

Hallo...!

Ich möchte den Rahmen meines ETSX 50 sandstrahlen und pulvern lassen. Dazu müssen natürlich alle Lager raus, da der Rahmen bei 180°C im Ofen "gebacken" wird. 
Den Steuersatz muss ich austreiben, hilft ja nicht, aber wie ist es mit den Lagern, die in der hinteren Schwinge sitzen?

Kann ich diese herausdrücken und anschließend wieder einsetzen oder benötige ich dann neue Lager? Falls ersteres klappt, besteht dann die Gefahr, dass die Lager beim Ein-/ Ausbau beschädigt werden?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantie bei RM aus, wenn der Rahmen irgendwann bricht und neu gepulvert wurde?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## kleiner rocky (23. August 2008)

hab zwar kein etxs kann dir aber sagen dass die lager im hinterbau auch raus müssen. ich würd mir dann neue einpressen lassen, aber wenn die alten net beschädigt sind auch noch net all zu alt kannst die ansich wieder nehmen.

und was die garantie angeht, die verfällt wenn der rahmen neu gepulvert wird, so wie ansich bei allen bike-herstellern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laptop-Harry (23. August 2008)

ok, das klingt schon mal nicht verkehrt.

Lager einpressen bedeutet, dass ich Spezialwerkzeug brauche? oder lassen die Sich auch per Hand wieder eindrücken?


----------



## kleiner rocky (25. August 2008)

zum einpressen brauchst im normalfall n spezialwerkzeug, oder man baut sich was adäquates
es gibt ne seite da wird des genau erklärt wie man sich des werkzeug selber basteln kann, mittels ner gewindestang, diversen unterlegscheiben und einigen muttern, nur leider weiß ich die url nimmer und hab am we auch nix gefunden.

die adresse hat ich glaub hier ausm forum, also einfach mal die sufu nutzen vllt findest ja was passendens


----------

